# What not to let your partner do...



## slb862 (Sep 20, 2010)

Never, never let your partner bake a pizza in the oven.  

He likes to start fires    :lol:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 20, 2010)

Uhhhh, I set the fire alarms off in my apartment building because I set the microwave for 30 minutes instead of 30 seconds. For some reason, my roommates wouldn't let me cook anymore.


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 20, 2010)

My partner just said he was going to heat up his pizza, then realized it says do not place in microwave. We do not have an oven. Haha! Hes headed to get some fast food now.


----------



## firetender (Sep 21, 2010)

*What Not is When EMS needs FD*

When word comes along that the Supervisor is coming to visit your satellite station, don't let your partner take all the crap laying around the kitchen and shove it in the oven and shut the door. You're both sure to forget. That is until, of course, tomorrow. You'll remember about 15 minutes after you turn on the oven to pre-heat it for that Pizza! The plasticware usually goes first.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 21, 2010)

firetender said:


> When word comes along that the Supervisor is coming to visit your satellite station, don't let your partner take all the crap laying around the kitchen and shove it in the oven and shut the door. You're both sure to forget. That is until, of course, tomorrow. You'll remember about 15 minutes after you turn on the oven to pre-heat it for that Pizza! The plasticware usually goes first.



LOL!!! And you know this how my friend?


----------



## firetender (Sep 21, 2010)

Too weird to make up.


----------



## firetender (Sep 21, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> LOL!!! And you know this how my friend?



Too weird to make up.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 21, 2010)

If Brown is your partner its best not to let him drive .... or read the map .... hmmm


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 21, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> If Brown is your partner its best not to let him drive .... or read the map .... hmmm



Drive what? The helicopter? Are you even allowed to touch it? :-D


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 21, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Drive what? The helicopter? Are you even allowed to touch it? :-D



They put orange tape on the spots he's allowed to touch...


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> They put orange tape on the spots he's allowed to touch...



with doctor written on it.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't matter brown is to blind to be in the helicopter.  You don't have enough orange tape for him to see it.  B)


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 22, 2010)

Just because I am a blinderino don't mean I can't set my dog onto you


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 22, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Just because I am a blinderino don't mean I can't set my dog onto you



Is blinderino a Kiwi term?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 22, 2010)

And my two bits? Never put 4 lbs of charcoal into a BBQ that's only supposed to need just ONE pound...





​ 
Any questions?


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> And my two bits? Never put 4 lbs of charcoal into a BBQ that's only supposed to need just ONE pound...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah. How did the food turn out?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

foxfire said:


> yeah. How did the food turn out?



Probably cajun style.  You know blackened.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Probably cajun style.  You know blackened.



Bet cooking time was super short too.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Bet cooking time was super short too.



True.  Well they did say if you cook it to slow it drys it out.  :unsure:


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> True.  Well they did say if you cook it to slow it drys it out.  :unsure:



But if you cook it too fast it will charred on the outside and bleeding on the inside. 
My vote for that senario. Order Pizza.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

foxfire said:


> But if you cook it too fast it will charred on the outside and bleeding on the inside.
> My vote for that senario. Order Pizza.



Probably safer.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Probably safer.



The fix all for cooking catastrpohies.


----------

